

Ask HN: Ideas for getting a visual to represent a domain other than favicon? - brandnewlow

I'm building a chart of top domains submitted to Windy Citizen and would like to spice it up with a visual for each domain on the chart.  The chart is automated, so any images need to be grabbable programmatically.  I could pull in Favicons, but was wondering if there was a way to get something a little more visually compelling.<p>Almost every domain has a twitter account where they post their stories.  It'd be great if there was some way to programmatically grab a twitter avatar for a domain.  Is there a service that lets a publisher link a twitter account to their site in the header?  If not, perhaps there should be.<p>Other ideas?
======
coffee
maybe there is a way to grab their gravatar if they have one?

